
I was Jordan Peterson’s strongest supporter. Now I think he’s dangerous - jedwhite
https://www.thestar.com/opinion/2018/05/25/i-was-jordan-petersons-strongest-supporter-now-i-think-hes-dangerous.html
======
vixen99
He writes "His (Peterson's) output is voluminous and filled with
oversimplifications". So why not offer one just one example that demonstrates
the nature of this "danger"?

Having watched a lot of JP's Youtube output especially his debates with
detractors I'm interested to know what this danger is supposed to be. I'm not
arguing he isn't but I'd like to see the argument.

------
sattoshi
I have read this yesterday. I am personally sympathetic to JP but very
apathetic to the entire situation.

He has built a large following for a variety of reasons and is attempting to
do _something_ which neither the author, nor myself can even guess. Let him
have a shot at it, no point in these articles, they will never persuade his
followers.

He has made it clear that he is more than willing to become a martyr and as
such, nothing can stop him except himself. I truly wonder how far all of this
will go.

------
valuearb
Tiresome slog to find any factual criticisms of the subject.

------
bitmapbrother
After watching the Munk Debate on Political Correctness I don't think Jordan
Peterson is the dangerous one.

[https://youtu.be/rT_FnwVFuYw?t=1h9m15s](https://youtu.be/rT_FnwVFuYw?t=1h9m15s)

